# Birds Too



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 16, 2008)

Not trying to copy ya here Jamie. For the past week or so I noticed the Barn Swallows eating at my front steps. Never have I seen them on the ground. Flying,on wires and on their nest,but not on the ground. Wonder what's up w/ that. Maybe I've never noticed.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 16, 2008)

?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2008)

They are pickin up grit. They are very picky about where they land. Must be feelin pretty safe.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 17, 2008)

Around here the birds are all acting strange. Had a wild wild storm that came up in the middle of the night out of nowhere and an anyone who woke up thought it was a tornado, but thankfully it wasn't. All the bird nests were blown everywhere the next day and found a baby blue winged black bird and i didn't think it was going to make it.

 I couldn't take it in, but the parents found it and took care of it for days till it was strong enough to eventually fly. Same thing with a baby Robin. It was so touching watching the parents take care of their young. Don't usually see blue winged black birds around here. it was a real gift to watch this close up of nature. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

I raised these crows.They are picking up grit on my arm [8D]


----------



## miker31567 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey, I caught a Woodpecker on the tree in front of my house this morning, not ten feet away from me while cleaning some bottles.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

They grew...soon they were on there own.


----------



## miker31567 (Jun 17, 2008)

That is sooo HILARIOUS Rick !!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

After that all the birds trusted me.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Mike that W. pecker has a lot of wood to peck through with that big azz tree! []


----------



## miker31567 (Jun 17, 2008)

You aint kiddin. It's about 100 feet tall


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

And thats near your house? []


----------



## miker31567 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes...It's right out in front of my house ! The only tree on the street like that.


----------



## Stardust (Jun 17, 2008)

*rickaroo that was the funniest thing yu ever did here. i can't stop laughing.*
*[]     []     []       []       []      []       []       []        []        []      []        []    []*

*and mike yr wood pecker was a cute story. See bird things are happening everywhere.*

*they really are. []*

*have a good night everyone. u all made me smile. : )*


----------



## miker31567 (Jun 17, 2008)

Okie Dokie Star sweety...Goodnight Doll.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Get much strong winds around your way?We have some huge huge oaks,but they are a good distance from the house.


----------



## miker31567 (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes ! Constantly BIG-O branches fallin. Few times they just missed my dad. If it wasn't for the shade we get in the summer we'd have the village come chop it down.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Funny? how ? like a clown? I  amuse you?


----------



## madman (Jun 17, 2008)

hey rick very cool how you raised the crows! awsome  where are those giant crows at and why mike


----------



## Stardust (Jun 17, 2008)

*Yes, like a clown*​*yu are the forum clown!*​*Hands Down...*​*yu are the Funniest one here!*​[]​


----------



## miker31567 (Jun 17, 2008)

Madman...If ur askin why we'd have the tree chopped down, because it keeps droppin BIG-O branches on us.[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah Mike I raised a lot of animals in my life.Birds,rabbits,raccoons ducks etc.I would always come across lost baby's, or wounded animals. So we would take them in and get them back on tract. Some we would keep and some we let go in the wild.The crows I found a few years ago,3 fell from a nest one died.Crows nests are in very tall trees and some times they fall or get blown out by a bad storm.I found them in a park,I would have left them there if they where in the woods,but this park is a pit bull haven.(inner city)park,dinner time if you know what I mean.So I took them home and raised them.I have raised crows before,they are the smartest of all birds,except the Black Raven.
 When  they get of age ,where they can fly,I would just let them go.But they don't go far.Each day,when I came home from work they would fly down to meet me and land on me.I got to love them like a dog or a cat.Eventually they meet up with other crows and fly off in to the sunset.Get married and settle down.
 They came back for a while but it kept getting longer and longer before I saw them.Soon they were gone.

 As to those BIG crows.... I visit those on the way to NY state. They seem to like it there because they are always in the same spot when we drive by.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Tommy said that line from Good Fellows... now I'm suppose to shoot you []


----------



## Stardust (Jun 18, 2008)

rickaroo 
 that was really nice all that, "animal kindness work," you did
 it touched my heart. i did that kind of stuff at a camp as
 i was a nature director for little kids. everytime i'd
 turn around there would be a racoon, bird, mouse, rabbit,
 you name it I had it to be rescued.i didn't have the heart to 
 walk away from any living thing that needed help.

 and then come the end of the summer all the pets who
 lived in my cabin came home with me.....

 Got pretty funny at one point.......[]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 18, 2008)

*To speak truly, few adult persons can see nature.  Most persons do not see the sun.  At least they have a very superficial seeing.  The sun illuminates only the eye of the man, but shines into the eye and heart of the child.  The lover of nature is he whose inward and outward senses are still truly adjusted to each other; who has retained the spirit of infancy even into the era of manhood.  ~Ralph Waldo Emerson  []*


----------



## glass man (Jun 18, 2008)

PAT: I DON'T MIND THEM IF THEY WOULD STOP FLYING AT MY BOTTLES AT 100 MILES AN HOUR!I can just see bottles crashing and every one knows the feeling of glass breaking ,like at at a bottle show ,where crashing glass stops everyone to a screacing halt and groans can be heard all over the building! I love crows and can make a sound that don't sound much like a crow ,but at times I have had them all around me in the trees in distress as I think they belive I am one sick crow! THEY ARE SMART! When I call to the crows they send one to check me out.If he gives the ok they will come otherwise no way will they come.Some times they come ,but see it's just me and they go away and will not come back for anything.I wish I had one.I have heard they can learn to talk like a parrot .Does anybody know if that is true?


----------



## glass man (Jun 18, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I raised these crows.They are picking up grit on my arm [8D]
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes sir Glass man they can talk.The ones we had as kids talked a little.If you spend a lot of time with crows and talk to them, they can have a 200 word vocabulary.But watch what you tell them it could get you in trouble. Hey !@#$%^&*@#$%hole caw [8D] 

   Its illegal to own wild animals now a days.But the FBI wont come busting your door down [] You can also buy Crows on the Internet,they are the African variety.Have you ever seen the windex commercial where the black and white crows lure the guy into the clean glass door and he slams into it? Well they are African crows.For a mer 500 bucks you can buy one.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 18, 2008)

big crows rt.#81 south near the thousand islands bridge. how did your dig go up here rick?


----------



## madman (Jun 18, 2008)

hey rick again very nice! those pix are awsome thank you for helping out those birds and animals! the part about them flying away kinda got to me  mike


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 18, 2008)

Warren you were right. I had spilled a little Thin-Set out there. I noticed today they were picking it up and doing something w/ it. Something else I noticed, they're not good on their feet. They seem to short,funny to watch them walk around w/ their body dragging the ground.


----------



## glass man (Jun 19, 2008)

$500 is way to much for me to pay.Maybe acoulple of crows will fly in the house instead of the chimny sweeps! Of course the crows will probably attack me instead of my bottles for bothering them ,sounding like a sick crow since I was 8.THEY will probably able to talk and will say"WE HAVE FINALLY CAUGHT THE SOB AFTER ALL THESE YEARS " REMINDS me of a SATURDAY NIGHT SHORT A LONG TIME AGO IT WENT" THE CROWS ARE CALLING MY NAME THOUGHT CAW TO HIMSELF"!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2008)

Fun time,but the dig was a bust.We decided that the privy/privy's where under the add on they built in the 1970s.It was right behind the hotel! I hate when that happens.[8D] We did do some metal detecting and found some silver coins.and a few nick knacks. 

 Yep thats where the monster crows are.[]


----------

